# Do you use the high pass on components or leave them running full range?



## Canuckerjay (May 10, 2011)

Wondering this cause I might go full range. I like a hard drum kick sound and I don't get that out of my subs. Just wondering if others do this or if it's genneraly thought of as a no- go.


----------



## seekingSQnirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't the passive crossovers on component sets filter the low end?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Generally you need to set a high pass filter on components. Something in the range of 60-120 Hz is common. Adjusting this is a step in the initial tuning process.


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

i have my focal v30s running full range just because my current amp just goes down to 120hz high pass. if i turn it up... the focals distort a bit in the low end. if i put it on high pass at 120hz i hear bass coming from the back.

ill high pass them 60-80hz and see how that goes when i get a new amp.


----------



## Syaoran (Jun 27, 2011)

Um... last I checked, passive crossovers are intended to be used in full range operation unless stated otherwise. Usually filtering with the amp will result in a different freq response than the one intended by the manufacturer.

So unless you're going active (in which case you'd use low-pass, high-pass or bandpass anyways) then run the amp in full range operation. The crossovers will do their job as the manufacturer intended.


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

seekingSQnirvana said:


> Don't the passive crossovers on component sets filter the low end?


Negative. I have never heard of one having that because different system setups and listener preferences will dictate the ideal application of a xover filter.


----------



## seekingSQnirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

huckorris said:


> Negative. I have never heard of one having that because different system setups and listener preferences will dictate the ideal application of a xover filter.


So my a/d/s A4is 4" components were designed to be run down to 20hz? 
Or are you saying that even though they were sold with a complex crossover network of their own, they need a separate filter to block out the lows? Hmmmm...


----------



## TWiZTiD859 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ive always ran the HP xover around 80-100hz. Thats what I thought you were supposed to run component speakers at. Im not an expert on tuning and stuff though. Even though you are using a HP you will still get mid bass out of you component mid. If you set it at 80hz,that just means it wont let your speakers play below that. You could set that lower or higher depending on the specs of your components. Someone correct me if Im wrong though,by no means am I any kind of expert lol.


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

seekingSQnirvana said:


> So my a/d/s A4is 4" components were designed to be run down to 20hz?
> Or are you saying that even though they were sold with a complex crossover network of their own, they need a separate filter to block out the lows? Hmmmm...


Of course they weren't designed to play to 20 hz. Without having a woofer hp on the passive crossover, it allows you to set it to 80, 100, 200 hz or whatever is needed.

It depends on what other equipment you have (sub or not), how much surface area and throw your midbass woofer has, how good your midbass install is, and how loud you want it.

Also most amps have a high pass filter in the midbass region.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

This thread has me thinking...

I might put the components on full range to see the results.

I have them on high pass now and they sound pretty good.

My head unit's EQ seems to affect the front, rear, and sub RCA outputs however...which might affect the sound reproduction...


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

96jimmyslt said:


> This thread has me thinking...
> 
> I might put the components on full range to see the results.
> 
> ...


I ran my comps with a 40-50hz hp for a little while and it was pretty good. I only listened that way while sitting in park with the engine off. My van has too much roadnoise to make it worthwhile.

It allowed me to bridge the amp, so they got 200 wpc instead of 50, but the subbass just didn't have the impact of my 10" sealed sub. I could tell the bass response trailed off a bit. 

It's amazing how much a well an airtight sealed box helps; my midbass drivers have more xmech than my sub has xmax. Sub is rated at 120 watts, while each midbass is 50 watts a peice. Pretty extreme spl system ;D. Granted I baby my mids and don't mind running my "$50 sub with box" hard.


The midbass to subbass transition was good though.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

huckorris said:


> I ran my comps with a 40-50hz hp for a little while and it was pretty good. I only listened that way while sitting in park with the engine off. My van has too much roadnoise to make it worthwhile.
> 
> It allowed me to bridge the amp, so they got 200 wpc instead of 50, but the subbass just didn't have the impact of my 10" sealed sub. I could tell the bass response trailed off a bit.
> 
> ...


I ran my previous 6.5"s (polk db651) on the low pass and it made one of the tweeters really dull but damn did that little 6.5 shake the door!

It's now in my dads truck and he doesn't notice it.

I don't see the point of midbass when you have a sub though...

And I dont even know what xmech or Xmax is :/


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

96jimmyslt said:


> I ran my previous 6.5"s (polk db651) on the low pass and it made one of the tweeters really dull but damn did that little 6.5 shake the door!
> 
> It's now in my dads truck and he doesn't notice it.
> 
> ...


Having beefy midbass drivers helps keep all the bass "up front", more or less.

xmax is when distortion gets kinda high. xmech is the mechanical limit before something starts breaking.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Some component's passive x-overs do cut the input in lower range according to woffer's ability to (not) play them. Key word here is SOME, as of not all. Actually MOST of passives only split frequencies between woofer and tweeter (if we are talking 2-way comps) so having your amp or h/u's at 60/80/whateverHz is needed in MOST cases.


----------

